# Sexing Leucomelas?



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)

I've searched but without sucess :/
How do you spot the difference?


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

The males call. But I hear that is about the only difference.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

cindre2000 said:


> The males call. But I hear that is about the only difference.


I was thinking the same thing but josh from joshsfrogs posted to someone's pics and said they were female just by looking at them. I posted back as to how he could tell but didn't get a response.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

in my expiriance the females are almost twicw the size of the males when fully grown, ill try to get a pic or two of my pair to help you out if i can.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds good, I wasn't sure of another way besides the calling. Great to know that they show some sexual dimorphism. 

I have one known male right now, and one unknown. Soundrive knows what happened to my last male (used to have 2)   I haven't heard the newbie call yet and it's pretty close in size to my known male so hopefully it keeps growing.


----------



## KEEKEEN (Apr 15, 2008)

""I was thinking the same thing but josh from joshsfrogs posted to someone's pics and said they were female just by looking at them. I posted back as to how he could tell but didn't get a response.""

Im that guy haha and im asking the same question

once I saw a friend's sexed pair of leucs and the male wa really smaller than the female and my frogs are like the female I saw, so i think they are females too, but don't know how josh cuold say that so fast

josh, help us!! haha


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well for me when it comes to my leucs, I could not tell if they were male and female until they were full adults. Yes the males call but as an adult they do have slightly larger toe pads. Also if you have a group it is easier to see which is which when playing the call sounds on your computer. The males wrestle each other and any females either aproach the sound or they may go to a tank mate. If they go to a tank mate and follow the frog that means there is a pair. Other things I have noticed is that the females movement when hopping is a bit different than the male. The females seem to hop and sit on their legs more underneth of them and the males like to keep their legs out from under them. The photos I attached are some adults I have. Lets see who can get the sexes right!


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Male Female Male Female
?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

haha, don't even have to guess on 1 and 3. Although I would have been wrong on #1


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a group of 7, obviously calling is one way, another way is the females are longer from nose to tail, need to compare side by side for that. or atleast a good visual measure on it.
In the end, i set up a temp tank, nicely planted and moved each one into it individually, usually they will call within a short while.
or pull calling males as you see them, as you take one away, usually another will start calling w/in a few days, you can then add suspected female to known males tank and you should get some results very soon from them.
in a little bit of time, you should have them all sexed with that method.
Good luck.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That's a great idea about separating them. Much easier than running over to the viv and trying to spot which one it is before it stops.


----------

